# Canon MapUtility 1.5.0.5 => is it the latest version?



## niels123 (Jul 29, 2016)

Strangely, I can't find any downloads of Canon's MapUtility on the Canon website. The version I have is from a cd that came with the GP-E2 and reads as version 1.5.0.5.

Does anybody knows if there's a newer version?


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2016)

mine is 1.7.1.3. Date is 2016.
I think there is an automatic update built in.
-r


----------



## niels123 (Jul 29, 2016)

lion rock said:


> mine is 1.7.1.3. Date is 2016.
> I think there is an automatic update built in.
> -r



I can't find any update function


----------



## lion rock (Jul 30, 2016)

Neils123,
I checked my home computer, the (Windows) Canon Map Utility is 1.6.0.2 and when I started it up, the update dialog box came up, as in attached. I have not updated this version, yet.
You may check with Canon for the update.
-r




niels123 said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > mine is 1.7.1.3. Date is 2016.
> ...


----------

